# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2011



## Geiras (1 Abr 2011 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Abr 2011 às 05:13)

Bom dia! 

Inicio do mês de Abril com uma madrugada bem agradável por aqui, com céu limpo e ainda *15.4ºC* a estas horas.

Humidade relativa nos *66%*.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Abr 2011 às 07:20)

bom dia

por aqui abril chega com ceu limpo, algum vento e com uns agradaveis 12.2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Abr 2011 às 13:42)

Mínima de *15.2ºC* às 04:55.

Por agora, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado.

Temperatura: *23.4ºC* e Humidade: *40%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2011 às 14:29)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui a temperatura hoje já vai nos máximos do ano ...apesar do vento estar a ficar moderado de Este,actual 24.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Abr 2011 às 18:33)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol e bem quentinho... ja tinha saudades destes dias... o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde... apareceram umas nuvens altas dispersas... 
extremos : 12.2ºC de minima e 26.3ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e 25.4ºC 


mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2011 às 20:30)

Boas noites.

Está visto que hoje as máximas do ano foi uma geral de norte a sul .

Nuvens altas e vento muito fraco,actual 20.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.3ºC / 25.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Abr 2011 às 20:33)

Neste inicio de noite, lá fora ainda está bem agradável, com a temperatura nos *21.5ºC*, e apesar do ventinho ainda se anda bem de manga curta. 

Máxima de *25.6ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2011 às 21:31)

Vento muito fraco e uns agradavéis 19.3ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2011 às 22:08)

Dia de nuvens altas e vento moderado, com uns abafadíssimos 17ºC à noite...

Actuais 17,4ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## Z13 (1 Abr 2011 às 22:55)

Este primeiro de Abril teve este ano um cheirinho a Verão! A máxima ficou em *25,1ºC* 

Durante a madrugada ainda baixou aos *8,6ºC*.

Neste momento céu estrelado e *16,3ºC* com *47%* de HR


----------



## Fil (2 Abr 2011 às 00:18)

Boas, noite bastante agradável já com alguma nebulosidade e temperatura de 15,9ºC.

A mínima foi de 8,3ºC e a máxima de 22,1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Abr 2011 às 13:40)

boas

por Gouveia o dia esta ser encoberto, mas ja ouve uns breves raios de sol... 
tambem a pouco ja cairam alguns pingos grossos mas dispersos... o vento soprou moderado durante a noite e inicio da manha... 

actuais: ceu encoberto, vento fraco e com 14.8ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Abr 2011 às 14:13)

Boas Tardes!

Céu muito nublado e chuva fraca.

Temperatura: *15.6ºC* e Humidade: *71%*

Mínima de *11.8ºC* (04:17).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2011 às 16:15)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui desde que o dia nasceu céu muito nublado e vento fraco,actual 19.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2011 às 17:29)

Neste momento nuvens negras a ameaçar chuva,actual 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2011 às 20:18)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco,actual 16.1ºC e 59%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.0ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2011 às 21:30)

Tudo calmo com 14.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2011 às 23:11)

Nublado com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Abr 2011 às 02:17)

Temperaturas deste sábado...

Mínima: *10.4ºC* (23:58)

Máxima: *16.9ºC* (00:00)

-----------

Por agora *9.5ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2011 às 09:17)

Manhã de muitas nuvens e alguma neblina, com vento fraco a nulo, de E.

Actuais 11,1ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2011 às 12:52)

Bons dias.

Céu muito nublado e ambiente na rua mais fresco com vento fraco,actual 13.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Abr 2011 às 14:45)

boas

ontem nao tive tempo para vir ao forum mas ca ficam o resumo de ontem em gouveia: 

ceu encoberto com alguma chuva da parte da tarde
vento geralmente muito fraco
extremos de ontem: 8.9ºC de minima e 20.1ºC de maxima


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Abr 2011 às 14:46)

hoje por gouveia o dia esta a ser de ceu muito nublado, vento fraco e sigo com uma temperatura de 17.0ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2011 às 14:52)

Alguma chuva esta tarde com 11,0ºC por agora.

Mínima de 7,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2011 às 14:55)

Boas,céu continua muito nublado e sem sol ,actual 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2011 às 16:51)

Por aqui o sol está aparecer agora e muitas nuvens ainda,subida da temperatura,actual 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2011 às 18:31)

Nuvens médias e vento fraco,actual 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2011 às 19:37)

Algumas nuvens com o sol ainda espreitar pelo meio ,actual 14.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.3ºC / 17.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2011 às 20:25)

Chuva e 11,9ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

7,4ºC / 14,5ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Abr 2011 às 22:46)

Céu ainda nublado, com *10,4ºC*.

Ocorreram alguns pequenos aguaceiros durante o dia que não despertaram sequer o meu pluviómetro...

Extremos de temperatura: *7,7ºC  15,3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Abr 2011 às 23:10)

boas

ja estou em santa comba onde esta tudo calmo mas esquecime do sensor da temperatura em Gouveia  vou tentar que me enviem por correio...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2011 às 23:27)

Céu limpo com 10.5ºC e nova miníma .


----------



## actioman (4 Abr 2011 às 01:49)

Boas noites,

Hoje estive por Castelo Branco e perto das 18h após já ter havido algum Sol, o céu começou a nublar-se novamente e formaram-se algumas células convectivas que passaram a Oeste da cidade. O céu estava mesmo com aspecto de uma boa descarga. Descarga essa que se via perfeitamente nas cortinas de chuva que passavam no horizonte. 


















A imagem do radar do IM nessa altura:


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2011 às 16:54)

Por Maçores ontem:

Máx - 16,3ºC

Mín - 9,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2011 às 18:48)

Boas tardes.

Está visto que vamos ter o regresso do bom tempo até se perder de vista ...

Pela manhã céu limpo,mas,pelo meio da manhã começou a ficar com muitas nuvens que deram a momentos de muito nublado,neste momento o céu está a ficar pouco nublado e sol,subida das temperaturas máximas,actual 20.8ºC e vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.0ºC / 21.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Abr 2011 às 21:59)

Nada como uns anti-ciclónicos dias de sol para afastar o pessoal daqui do fórum....

22h e apenas 2 post's...

Por Bragança tivemos muito sol e uma máxima de *21,4ºC*, bem mais alta que a prevista!

A mínima ficou nos *3,1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Abr 2011 às 22:08)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo aumentando de neblusidade durante a tarde, nao houve vento por aqui... 
7.2ºC de minima e 26.3ºC de maxima

actuais: esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo, sem vento e 14.4ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2011 às 23:44)

Boas,pela zona sul da cidade tudo calmo com 15.5ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Abr 2011 às 23:51)

tudo calmo por aqui com uns agradaveis 16.5ºC, ja ca tenho o sensor


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2011 às 00:04)

Por Bragança vai arrefecendo... *8,7ºC* com *79%* de HR


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2011 às 00:14)

Por Maçores ontem:

Máx - 19,6ºC

Mín - 8,4ºC


----------



## Fil (5 Abr 2011 às 02:54)

Boas, noite com céu estrelado e uma temperatura de 9,7ºC.

Extremos do dia de 5,0ºC / 17,2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Abr 2011 às 07:25)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo sem vento e com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio e nas zonas baixas proximas do mesmo... sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Abr 2011 às 07:33)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e *11.7ºC* de temperatura (actual e mínima).

Humidade nos *79%*.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2011 às 09:26)

Manhã de sol e algumas nuvens altas muito ténues, com vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2011 às 09:29)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 13,2ºC.

Mínima de 9,2ºC. 

Muito provavelmente estamos no índico da primeira onda de calor por estas bandas.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2011 às 12:14)

Por aqui também vai aquecer bem hoje.

Céu limpo e vento nulo. Temperatura nos 17,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2011 às 12:25)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e o vento a ficar  moderado com rajadas,actual 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2011 às 13:55)

Boas,vento moderado de este com uma máxima rajada de 33.0km/h,céu limpo e a sul já se nota a faixa nublosa que vêm a caminho ...subida da temperatura com 24.5ºC e 40%HR.

A volta da tarde até Vila de Rei ...


----------



## Serrano (5 Abr 2011 às 13:59)

Calor por estes lados...24 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2011 às 18:23)

Actualmente 26,1ºC, muito quente para inicio de Abril 

Vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2011 às 19:30)

Boas tardes,

Nuvens altas e com o sol desfigurado...a tarde de hoje fez disparar novamente as temperaturas para novas máximas ,actual 23.6ºC com vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.2ºC / 26.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Abr 2011 às 19:37)

Temperatura nos* 23.7ºC*.





Mínima: *11.7ºC* (05:41)

Máxima: 26.7ºC (16:41)


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2011 às 20:08)

Dia muitíssimo quente, sempre com um céu meio esbranquiço, parece pó. Neste momento, o vento é moderado de NE, a intensificar.

Actuais 20,6ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Abr 2011 às 20:15)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de autentico verão, ceu limpo e sem vento... 
extremos: 10.4ºC de minima e 25.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo agora corre uma ligeira brisa e com 20.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2011 às 20:22)

ac_cernax disse:


>



Boa foto!! 

Imagens de satélite onde é bem visível a poeira.

Ao inicio da tarde:







Agora ao final da tarde:


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2011 às 21:39)

Céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado de NE.

Actuais 19,3ºc e 58%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2011 às 21:49)

Tudo calmo com 20.4ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2011 às 22:50)

E eia pois que vai aquecendo ligeiramente, com vento fraco a moderado de NE, e céu limpo com poeira.

Actuais 19,5ºC e 55%HR.

-________________________-

Era bem visível a poeira ao pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2011 às 23:04)

Dia muito quente por Bragança (para inicio de Abril) com uma máxima de *26.3ºC*

A mínima ficou em *5.3ºC*

Neste momento céu limpo e *13.4ºC* com *62%* de hr


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2011 às 23:06)

Z13 disse:


> Dia muito quente por Bragança (para inicio de Abril) com uma máxima de *26.3ºC*
> 
> A mínima ficou em *5.3ºC*
> 
> Neste momento céu limpo e *13.4ºC* com *62%* de hr



Sem duvida... hoje já deu para andar de manga curta

Ainda vamos ter mais uns dias de Verão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2011 às 23:11)

Algum vento e pouco se mexeu a temperatura com 20.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Abr 2011 às 23:30)

tudo calmo por aqui o vento aumentou estado agora fraco... a temperatura continua alta... nota-se a poeira... sigo com 20.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2011 às 00:13)

Por Maçores ontem:

Máx - 26,1ºC

Mín - 10,1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Abr 2011 às 00:31)

Por aqui está uma verdadeira noite de Verão, mas em Abril. 

Temperatura: *22.5ºC*

Humidade: *37%*


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Abr 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia

por aqui foi uma noite quente, a temperatura quase nao se alterou no entato o vento passou a moderado... 
o dia chega com ceu limpo mas coberto de poeira, vento moderado e uns quentes 19.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2011 às 07:43)

Manhã de calor, vento moderado e de céu amarelo, só poeira...

Actuais 17,8°C e 44%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Abr 2011 às 08:01)

Céu muito nublado e *20.6ºC*, que é a temperatura mínima.

Humidade nos *32%*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2011 às 12:39)

Boas tardes.

Hoje por cá continua a poeira a pairar no ar com o sol meio doentio ...vento continua moderado e com rajadas fortes de este,máxima rajada 38km/h,actual 24.5ºC e 37%HR.

A miníma foi de 17.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2011 às 14:15)

Vento continua forte de Este e nova máx. rajada de 40km/h ,o céu continua igual ,actual 25.9ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2011 às 15:38)

Céu parcialmente nublado, mas coberto de poeira, e vento moderado a forte de E/SE.

Actual 23,7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2011 às 16:44)

Céu limpo com poeira generalizada, vento moderado a forte de E/SE.

Actuais 20,6ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2011 às 19:45)

Céu limpo com poeira e vento fraco.

Actuais 20,4ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2011 às 20:23)

Boas tardes.

Pela tarde o céu acabou por ficar muito nublado por nuvens altas ,o ambiente até não se estava muito mal,já que havia muito vento e refrescava ,neste momento céu limpo com 21.7ºC e 51%HR e vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.9ºC / 26.4ºC.

A miníma leva querer que ainda vai ser anulada até ás 0.00h


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2011 às 21:01)

Ambiente abafado com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 20,0ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2011 às 22:29)

Céu limpo e algum vento,actual 20.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2011 às 22:30)

Céu limpo com vento fraco.

Actuais 20,4ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Abr 2011 às 22:36)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo mas amarelado por causa da poeira que pairou durante todo o dia... o vento esteve moderado durante o dia, só a pouco e que acalmou... dia bastante quente com uma nova maxima deste ano... 

extremos: 19.5ºC de minima e 28.2ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo mas nota-se a poeira, vento fraco e ainda com uns agradaveis 22.8ºC


----------



## Z13 (6 Abr 2011 às 23:00)

Boa noite,

Dia de céu encoberto, mas bem abafado, com uma máxima de *26.4ºC*.

A mínima ficou em *8.5ºC*


Neste momento ainda *17ºC*.... e *33%* de HR


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2011 às 00:01)

Por Maçores ontem:

Máx - 27,2ºC

Mín - 19,5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Abr 2011 às 07:27)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo mas ainda com poeira, nao ha vento e sigo com 17.7ºC


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2011 às 09:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por Maçores ontem:
> 
> Máx - 27,2ºC
> 
> Mín - 19,5ºC



Grande foto Mario


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2011 às 12:34)

Boas tardes.

Nuvens altas e pouco sol com o vento moderado,actual 22.2ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Serrano (7 Abr 2011 às 14:04)

22 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2011 às 14:13)

Nuvens altas e vento moderado de Este,actual 25.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2011 às 19:19)

Boas tardes.

Hoje a tarde já deu para aquecer o ambiente ...com uma nova máxima de temperatura .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 25.2ºC e 33%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.1ºC / 27.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Abr 2011 às 19:50)

Céu com poeira e vento fraco.

Actual 20,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2011 às 21:11)

Após uma máxima tórrida de 29,0ºC, eis que vai anoitecendo lentamente e o céu vai ficando estrelado.

23,5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Abr 2011 às 22:04)

boas

por aqui foi mais um dia de calor com uma nova maxima... nao houve vento por aqui... 

extremos: 17.4ºC de minima e 28.8ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem veto e ainda com 22.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2011 às 22:49)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo com 21.0ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Abr 2011 às 23:00)

Mais uma noite agradável...

Temperatura nos *22.2ºC* e humidade nos *30%*.

Mínima de *17.0ºC* (07:12) e máxima de *26.3ºC* (15:42)


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Por Maçores ontem:

Máx - 29,0ºC

Mín - 13,5ºC


----------



## Z13 (8 Abr 2011 às 00:16)

Tivemos hoje o dia mais quente do ano por Bragança, com uma temperatura máxima de *29.6ºC*

A mínima ficou em *9.8ºC*

Neste momento *14.4ºC* com *60%* de hr


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Abr 2011 às 07:27)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo sem vento mas mais fresco com 14.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2011 às 11:23)

Se por um lado este calor tem levado muita gente à praia, por outro aniquilou completamente o manto branco, que nem era tão pouco quanto isso, da serra da Estrela.

No últimos dias tem-se assistido a um degelo bastante acelerado, e um contínuo fechar de pistas de ski. 

Restam apenas duas pistas abertas, e com a neve neste estado:
(Mais parece papa).


----------



## Z13 (8 Abr 2011 às 11:38)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, (mais azulado que nos últimos dias!) e *24.5ºC*

A mínima foi de *10.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2011 às 14:19)

Boas tardes.

Hoje céu limpo e já sem poeira ...vento fraco e ambiente quente de mais ,actual 27.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Abr 2011 às 19:04)

Boas tardes!

A máxima de hoje foi de *27.9ºC*, também máxima do ano até à data.

Por agora continua o céu limpo e a temperatura nos *26.0ºC*.

Mínima de *16.6ºC *(07:22)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2011 às 20:52)

Boas noites.

Tarde com céu limpo e ,actual 21.6ºC e 50%HR  e vento muito fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.9ºC / 29.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2011 às 00:27)

Por Maçores ontem:

Máx - 29,0ºC

Mín - 13,6ºC


----------



## Fil (9 Abr 2011 às 02:00)

Boas, na minha estação a máxima foi de 26,3ºC, com diferença a maior do ano. A mínima foi de 14,9ºC.

Na estação do IM a máxima de 28,2ºC ficou a apenas 4 décimas da máxima histórica para o mês.

Neste momento 14,7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2011 às 07:36)

Bom dia!

Madrugada mais fresquinha esta, com uma mínima de *11.6ºC*.

Por agora, *13.2ºC* e céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos *92%*.

Edit (07:53): O céu já começou a limpar e o sol a aparecer.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2011 às 12:42)

Céu limpo e 21,9ºC.

Mínima de 9,4ºC. 

Ocorreu já um ligeiro arrefecimento, mas os valores de temperatura continuam bem elevados para esta época do ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2011 às 20:34)

Boas noites.

Dia de céu limpo e com uma temperatura mais branda na máxima...neste momento o vento está moderado de NW e a temperatura a descer bem,actual 17.1ºC e 67%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.7ºC / 23.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2011 às 22:14)

Noite mais fresca com 15.5ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2011 às 11:35)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 15,9ºC.

Mínima de 6,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2011 às 12:55)

19,0ºC por agora.





Ainda alguma neve nas montanhas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2011 às 21:09)

Boas noites.

Dia de céu limpo e subida da temperatura máxima...vento fraco com 21.4ºC e 38%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.9ºC / 26.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Abr 2011 às 21:43)

boas

Em Gouveia foi um fim de semana calmo com ceu limpo e com algum vento... 

ja em santa comba onde ja me encontro esta tudo calmo com ceu limpo vento fraco e com 15.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2011 às 22:20)

Vento fraco de NW com 18.7ºC mais 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2011 às 23:38)

Vento fraco com 16.5ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Abr 2011 às 07:29)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, com algum vento e com 14.4ºC de temperatura...


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2011 às 12:58)

Dan disse:


> Ainda alguma neve nas montanhas.



Boas fotos Dan! =)

Na nossa serra da Estrela, a última semana foi catastrófica para a neve.
O manto branco que cobria todo o alto da serra desapareceu quase por completo.
De todas as pistas de ski abertas passámos para o encerramento da época.

Última imagem da webcam no dia 9, Sábado:








> INFORMAÇÕES em 09-04-2011
> 
> Época 2010/2011 encerrada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2011 às 14:03)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e algum vento,actual 23.2ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## Veterano (11 Abr 2011 às 15:09)

Bonitas fotos, Dan, a Primavera em grande força por Trás-Os-Montes.


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2011 às 18:23)

Boas tardes!

Na viagem Porto-Guarda, reparei ao chegar a Guarda, que ainda havia vestígios de neve na Serra da Estrela, embora sendo pouco já era alguma coisa. 

Pela Guarda, céu limpo e vento moderado.
Ao sol está uma tosta mas quando vamos para uma sombra lá vem este vento de NE e a coisa arrefece.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2011 às 19:37)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com céu limpo e vento presente,actual 23.1ºC e 43%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.2ºC / 25.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2011 às 21:43)

Boas,pela parte sul da cidade vento N/NW,actual 19.4ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Abr 2011 às 21:48)

boas 
por aqui dia foi de ceu limpo  e vento moderado... 

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e com 20.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Abr 2011 às 07:21)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento moderado e com 14.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (12 Abr 2011 às 08:19)

Bom Dia.

Nasce a manhã, limpa e solarenga, com vento moderado de NE/E, à semelhança do dia de ontem, e dos anteriores.

Actuais 12,6ºc e 54%HR.


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2011 às 09:15)

Bom Dia!

Pela Guarda, a mínima registada foi de *6.3ºC*

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco. Muita humidade que faz com que esteja tudo molhado.
Temperatura Actual: *7.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2011 às 12:05)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus, vento e 15,6ºC.


Mínima de 7,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (12 Abr 2011 às 14:00)

22 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2011 às 14:07)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia de céu limpo ...algum vento e com 23.0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2011 às 19:30)

Boas Tardes!

Tarde passada por Vilar Formoso, com céu limpo só alguns pequenos cirrus à volta, vento nulo a fraco. Temperatura a rondar os 18ºC-20ºC

Pela Guarda, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2011 às 19:47)

Boa tarde

Céu limpo e 20,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

7,7ºC / 22,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2011 às 19:53)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com céu limpo com passagem de nuvens altas muito finas,actual 21.0ºC e 52%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.2ºC / 25.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Abr 2011 às 21:17)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com vento moderado ate ao meio da manha parando completamente durante a tarde... 
extremos: 13.8ºC de minima e 23.4ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com 20.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2011 às 22:14)

Boas,vento muito fraco com 17.0ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2011 às 22:59)

Boa Noite! 

Aqui pela Guarda, o céu continua limpo e o vento sopra fraco.
Actualmente, por uma estação amadora, estão *13.9ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Abr 2011 às 07:25)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo sem vento e com 13.2ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2011 às 11:37)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e 16,3ºC.

7,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2011 às 12:28)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia de céu limpo com o vento de Este mais fraco hoje ...portanto hoje o ambiente de tarde vai aquecer,actual 23.4ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2011 às 14:01)

Vento muito fraco com 25.8ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2011 às 19:51)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com céu limpo e com a temperatura a carregar um bocadinho no acelarador ....vento fraco com 24.6ºC e 35% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.7ºC / 27.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2011 às 21:21)

Vento muito fraco com 18.6ºC,mas a 12m do solo 21.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Abr 2011 às 01:31)

Por aqui a máxima esta quarta-feira foi de *28.1ºC* (16:31), quanto à mínima foi de *12.4ºC* (07:14).

Por agora *15.4ºC* e *72%* de humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2011 às 12:29)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo e vento fraco com ambiente na rua já quentinho ....actual 25.8ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Abr 2011 às 13:33)

Mínima de *11.3ºC* (07:13).

Por agora céu pouco nublado e *27.3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2011 às 14:28)

Por aqui a coisa está a ficar ,actual 28.3ºC e 26%HR.


----------



## Serrano (14 Abr 2011 às 16:27)

Calor por estes lados... 27.5º graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2011 às 19:34)

Boas,tarde muito quente pelo interior ...céu limpo e vento fraco 25.3ºC e 39%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.4ºC / 29.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2011 às 21:00)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente, com algum vento durante a tarde... apareceram tambem algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde... 

extremos: 11.4ºC de minima e 27.3ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e com 19.2ºC...


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2011 às 21:08)

Mais um dia de Verão por aqui.

Extremos de hoje:

8,5ºC / 25,7ºC


Por agora algum vento e 18,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2011 às 21:58)

Boas,vento fraco de NW,actual 20.6ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## Z13 (14 Abr 2011 às 23:03)

Boa noite!

*14,5ºc*


Extremos do dia: *7.1ºC  27.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2011 às 12:35)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo com o vento fraco,actual 23.4ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2011 às 14:15)

Vento fraco com 25.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2011 às 19:53)

Boas tardes.

Tarde ainda quente com aparecimento de nuvens altas,vento fraco com 23.3ºC e 24%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.3ºC / 27.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2011 às 20:18)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com algum vento fraco durante a tarde... 
extremos: 13.5ºC de minima e 24.6ºC de maxima

actuai: ceu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e 21.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2011 às 21:45)

Boas,o vento está a ficar moderado de N/NE,actual 20.0ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2011 às 23:01)

Vento continua moderado de N,actual 18.6ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Fil (15 Abr 2011 às 23:32)

Boas, céu limpo e temperatura de 12,3ºC.

Extremos do dia de 7,0ºC / 19,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2011 às 17:01)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui céu limpo com algumas nuvens baixas a S/SE que estão agora aparecer ...o ambiente mais fresco na rua ,actual 24.4ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2011 às 19:54)

Boas,a tarde foi de céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco,ambiente na rua menos quente,actual 22.5ºC e 52%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.4ºC / 25.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2011 às 20:54)

Vento muito fraco com 20.8ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## Z13 (16 Abr 2011 às 22:48)

Madrugada fresca, mínima de 4,9ºC para um dia de primavera, com máxima de 23,4ºC.

Neste momento noite tranquila, com *11,3ºC* actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2011 às 23:42)

Noite de luar  com 18.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (17 Abr 2011 às 07:38)

Bom dia!

*7,2ºC* actuais com uma mínima de 6,8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2011 às 08:28)

Manhã abafada, com 15,0ºC actuais e 67%HR, com muitos altocumulus a povoarem o céu, vagueando.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2011 às 16:08)

Boas tardes.

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento moderado,actual 24.0ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2011 às 16:22)

Céu maioritariamente nublado por cumulus e um comulunimbus bem desenvolvido a NE, com vento fraco e tempo quente e abafado.

Actuais 22,9ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2011 às 17:15)

Continua o comulunimbus a NE, já com a formação da bigorna, e com base bem negra...

Actuais 22,8ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Abr 2011 às 17:36)

A instabilidade vai-se manifestando com o decorrer da tarde!

*3,9mm* na Ema do IM de Moimenta da Beira às 16h locais


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2011 às 17:59)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> A instabilidade vai-se manifestando com o decorrer da tarde!
> 
> *3,9mm* na Ema do IM de Moimenta da Beira às 16h locais



E mais 0.9 mm às 17 h (16h UTC)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Abr 2011 às 19:15)

João Soares disse:


> E mais 0.9 mm às 17 h (16h UTC)



18h locais,mais *0,2mm* na Moimenta da beira,16,7°C.
*1,3mm* em Montalegre.


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2011 às 20:22)

Meteo Caldas disse:
			
		

> 18h locais,mais *0,2mm* na Moimenta da beira,16,7°C.
> *1,3mm* em Montalegre.



De grão a grão, enche a Moimenta o bandulho. 
Mais *0.9 mm* às 19h (18h UTC).
*5.9 mm* acumulados hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2011 às 20:27)

Boas,céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 20.8ºC e 52%HR.

Temperatuars de hoje 14.1ºC / 24.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2011 às 20:28)

Alguns cumulus e altocumulus, com vento fraco e ambiente ainda abafadito...

Actuais 20,0ºC e 42%Hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2011 às 21:46)

Noite de lua grande por entre nuvens ,actual 19.8ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2011 às 23:11)

A Estação do Pinhão, às 22h (21h UTC) ainda nos 20.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Abr 2011 às 07:26)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com algumas nuvens, sem vento e com 12.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2011 às 09:36)

O dia nasce com bastantes nuvens altas, em especial a SW, com vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 15,7ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2011 às 11:17)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e alguns cumulus, com vento fraco, já a aquecer bem..

Actuais 22,7ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2011 às 12:45)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e alguns cumulus, com vento moderado a forte de SE.

Actuais 22,5ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2011 às 12:48)

Boas tardes.

Céu com muitas nuvens e algum sol...ambiente mais fresco na rua,actual 20.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Abr 2011 às 14:02)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 20.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2011 às 14:10)

Boas,por aqui o céu vai ficando muito nublado e vento moderado de SE,actual 22.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Abr 2011 às 16:51)

Boa tarde,

céu nublado com algumas abertas por Bragança e *19,9ºC*

Já caiu um aguaceiro valente de 3/4 minutos que encharcou tudo, menos o meu pluviómetro...


----------



## Paulo H (18 Abr 2011 às 18:23)

Por aqui o céu já se encontra bastante encoberto. Avista-se alguma precipitação na serra de alveolos a SW. Talvez daqui a 1h comece a pingar por aqui..


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Abr 2011 às 20:54)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo ate ao meio da tarde. depois encobriu
o vento soprou fraco desde que encobriu... 
extremos: 12.5ºC de minima e 27.3ºC de maxima


actuais: ja choveu torrencialmente durante uns 5 minutos acompanhada com vento moderado, mas penso nao ter trovejado pois nao dei conta... sigo com 19.2ºC


----------



## dahon (18 Abr 2011 às 21:39)

Boas!
Neste preciso momento por Viseu chove torrencial acompanhado de vento forte.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Abr 2011 às 21:40)

Pela Covilhã também já caíram algumas bátegas de chuva; pelo radar, parece vir mais a caminho...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2011 às 22:02)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens com uma temperatura mais amena...ao final da tarde o céu ficou com algumas ameaças de  e alguns trovões ao longe...resumindo,só cairam alguns pingos por 3 vezes e mais nada .

Neste momento tudo calmo com o vento fraco,actual 16.6ºC e 73%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.7ºC / 23.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Abr 2011 às 22:07)

chove certinho desde há uma hora para ca, o vento parou, estive na varanda uns 30 minutos e so vi um unico relampago que em se ouviu... vamos la ver o que vai acontecer nas procimas horas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2011 às 23:14)

Por aqui já houve mais uma descarga de  de pouca duração,só dei para molhar a estrada,actual 15.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Abr 2011 às 23:15)

Extremos do dia:* 8,4ºC  22,1ºC*

Precipitação:* 1mm*

*Actuais: 15,5ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2011 às 23:34)

Depois de um aguaceiro intenso com vento forte, por volta das 21:30h, o ambiente está sereno...

Actuais 14,9°C e 73%HR, com 6,2mm.


----------



## Fil (19 Abr 2011 às 00:38)

Boas, alguns aguaceiros e uns trovões ao longe durante o dia e pouco mais. Mínima de 10,9ºC e máxima de 20,6ºC.

Agora 14,6ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2011 às 06:09)




----------



## ricardop120 (19 Abr 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia 

por aqui a noite e o inicio da manha foi de chuva quase sempre certinha... nao ha vento e ssigo com 14.1ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2011 às 09:08)

Bom dia 

Chuva e 12,3ºC por agora.

Mínima de 11,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Abr 2011 às 11:15)

Madrugada de alguma chuva, com 7,7mm acumulados. A manhã está nublado, sem chuva, amena e com vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (19 Abr 2011 às 14:07)

Chuva na Covilhã, com 12.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Abr 2011 às 14:09)

Céu nublado, com algumas aberta a SW, vento fraco de SE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2011 às 14:11)

Boas tardes.

Finalmente os primeiros mm de chuva do mês ...por aqui a noite foi de aguaceiros durante certas horas...a manhã tem sido de aguaceiros com céu muito nublado e continua ,actual 15.4ºC e vento moderado de SE.

Até ao momento 6.2mm.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (19 Abr 2011 às 14:32)

Tarde de muita chuva e tempo bem fresco pela Covilhã. Isto sim é Abril...


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Abr 2011 às 18:34)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu muito nublado mas nao choveu desde as 8.30h ate as 17h... as 17.30h caiu uma valente carga de agua e ate agora a unica do dia...
extremos: 13.8ºC de minima e 24.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado nao chove tambem nao ha vento, sigo com 16.8ºC


----------



## Norther (19 Abr 2011 às 19:14)

Tarde bem chuvosa na Cova da Beira, temperatura nos 12ªC e com 30mm de precipitação acumulada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2011 às 19:39)

Boas tardes.

Tarde de aguaceiros por vezes moderados e continuam mas fracos,actual 14.9ºC e vento fraco,até ao momento 10.4mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.4ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Abr 2011 às 21:03)

por aqui tem havido alguns aguaceiros certinhos, nao ha vento e sigo com 15.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Abr 2011 às 21:22)

Tarde sem chuva e de vento fraco, com muitas nuvens.

Actual 15,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2011 às 21:43)

Boas,céu muito nublado e vai pingando,actual 14.4ºC e vento fraco E/SE.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Abr 2011 às 22:19)

Céu nublado , depois de um breve aguaceiros. O vento é fraco de SW.

Actuais 15,1ºC e 79%HR, com 10,5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2011 às 22:55)

Muito nublado e sem chuva com o vento fraco,actual 14.2ºC e total de hoje 10.6mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Abr 2011 às 07:19)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com um aguaceiro moderado, sem vento e com a temperatura que quase nao se mexeu, sigo com 15.0ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2011 às 09:22)

Bom dia

Noite e madrugada bastante chuvosa por aqui. 

12,4ºC e céu muito nublado por agora.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2011 às 10:11)

Madrugada com muito pouca chuva, apenas 0,5mm, manhã com chuviscos, e céu nublado, com vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (20 Abr 2011 às 10:27)

Bom dia, 


muita chuvinha esta noite e manhã por Bragança... já recolhi *23,1mm*

A temperatura tem variado "muito" entre a mínima de *11,3ºC* e a actual de *12,6ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2011 às 13:20)

Tarde amena, sem chuva depois de um forte aguaceiro, por volta das 11:30 - 12h.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Abr 2011 às 13:32)

*12,4mm* na EMA de Proença-a-nova,nesta ultima hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2011 às 14:16)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a hora do almoço foi bem regada depois de uma manhã com o céu muito nublado e sem chuva...continua a  mas mais fraca que rendeu 4.4mm,actual 13.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Abr 2011 às 14:49)

Por *Celorico da Beira* neste momento, cai um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de trovoada.


----------



## Fil (20 Abr 2011 às 15:15)

Boas, a precipitação durante a noite deixou no meu pluviómetro 22 mm.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, de vez em quando caem alguns aguaceiros. A temperatura é de 15,1ºC.

Mínima de 11,1ºC e máxima de 16,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2011 às 16:08)

Céu nublado, vento fraco. Alguns aguaceiros fracos esporádicos


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2011 às 17:55)

14,4ºC e trovoada neste momento.


.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2011 às 18:09)

Tarde calma de vento fraco e com chuva fraca a moderada desde há pelo menos uma hora.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Abr 2011 às 19:40)

dia de muitas nuvens com alguns aguaceiros moderados, pontualmente fortes, penso que nao houve trovoadas por estes lados... o vento esteve muito fraco durante todo o dia... 
extremos: 14.7ºC de minima e 20.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, com uma celula bem ameaçadora a passar a W, vento muito fraco e sigo com 16.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2011 às 19:47)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui foi uma tarde de aguaceiros por vezes fortes até cerca das 18h ...neste momento muitas nuvens e o sol a marcar presença ,actual 13.6ºC e vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.8ºC / 18.4ºC e 12.9mm.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2011 às 21:04)

Dia fraco em precipitação, tendo em conta que passaram muitas dezenas de milímetros a poucas dúzias de kms a NE... Neste momento o céu está maioritariamente nublado e o vento é fraco de SE.

Actuais 13,9ºC e 79%HR, com 12,7mm.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2011 às 22:13)

Continua o céu nublado, quase sem vento e sem qualquer pista de precipitação à vista. Pelo menos assim tão cedo...

Actuais 13,2ºC e 82%HR, com 12,7mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2011 às 22:58)

Boas,tudo calmo com o céu muito nublado,actual 13.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (20 Abr 2011 às 23:41)

Dia de aguaceiros

Precipitação acumulada: *29,5mm*

Extremos de temperatura:* 9,5ºC  18,0ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2011 às 04:35)

bom dia

hoje execionalmente reporto a esta hora, tenho que ir bulir houve uma avaria ... 
por aqui esta tudo calmo, sem vento e um nevoeiro cerrado, sigo com 12.8ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia


12,0ºC e céu nublado.

9,8ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ACalado (21 Abr 2011 às 10:04)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado com chuva intensa. 10ºc


----------



## Paulo H (21 Abr 2011 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Hoje acordei com a trovoada, por volta das 7h00! Desde então não preguei olho, a chuva era tanta que até fazia fumo vista da janela, e as ruas já pareciam ribeiras. 

Só acalmou lá para as 8h30. De momento não chove.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2011 às 11:07)

Bom dia.

Manhã agradavelmente amena e húmida, sendo que nas últimas horas, houve uma precipitação bem razoável, cerca de 11mm neste último aguaceiro. O mais estranho que ocorreu foi ser acompanhado de vento moderado a forte, inicialmente de S, mas à medida que enfraquecia a precipitação, rodou para NW...

Actuais 12,2ºC e 87%HR, com 12,4mm.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Abr 2011 às 12:42)

Paulo H disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Hoje acordei com a trovoada, por volta das 7h00! Desde então não preguei olho, a chuva era tanta que até fazia fumo vista da janela, e as ruas já pareciam ribeiras.
> 
> Só acalmou lá para as 8h30. De momento não chove.



Lol, eu também acordei..... mas não dei ao trabalho de me levantar lol.... Virei-me para o lado e voltei a adormecer, só me lembro de ter caído um relâmpago e a chuva ter começado a cair torrencialmente .

Actualmente céu encoberto e regime de aguaceiros ocasionais e dispersos.

Editado:

OK é mesmo chuva a engrossar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2011 às 12:52)

Boas tardes .

Esta manhã como já foi referenciado foi um autêntico dilúvio a partir das 7h ...depois de uma manhã sem chuva neste momento voltou há carga ,actual 13.2ºC e 21.4mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2011 às 14:20)

Boas,por aqui a hora do almoço foi mais uma vez bem regada ,o céu continua muito escuro e a todo o momento a torneira pôde voltar-se abrir ,actual 14.4C e 22.7mm.


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2011 às 14:54)

Boa tarde


Chuva e trovoada com 14,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2011 às 16:03)

Tarde demasiado calma para o meu gosto, depois de uma manhã de alguma chuva, o céu está nublado e não há precipitação desde as 12h. É importante lembrar que faltam 60,2mm para fazer a média deste mês...


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Abr 2011 às 16:12)

E eis que a chuva volta a cair com grande intensidade aqui em Castelo Branco.... Começou á pouco menos de 1m.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2011 às 16:25)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser de mutas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros moderados, ate agora nao houve trovoada, essa senhora nao quer nada com a malta desta zona , no ha vento e começa a chover novamente, sigo com 15.9ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Abr 2011 às 16:35)

Por Idanha A Nova sucedem-se os aguaceiros. Neste momento um mais forte enquanto que a temperatura não vai além dos 14ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2011 às 18:08)

Por Santos Êvos, Viseu, tarde de céu nublado, e chuva moderada que voltou à cerca de 40 minutos...


----------



## Z13 (21 Abr 2011 às 18:31)

Boa tarde, 

mais chuvinha pelo nordeste, e *12,3ºC*


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2011 às 19:00)

Chuva intensa agora e 12,4ºC.


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2011 às 20:38)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o dia foi bem produtivo no que toca há chuva ...até ao momento 31.0mm...a tarde ainda foi de aguaceiros fortes até cerca das 17h.
Neste momento limpo pela cidade e muito escuro a S/SE e vento fraco,actual 12.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.4ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2011 às 21:56)

Céu nublado, sem chuva, com 22,0mm de precipitação até ao momento.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2011 às 22:02)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, sem vnto nem chuva com ceu nublado... sigo com 12.0ºC


----------



## dahon (21 Abr 2011 às 22:20)

Estava com esperanças de hoje poder ver e ouvir uma bela duma trovoada, mas parece que não vai ser hoje, é frustrante mas a meteorologia é mesmo assim.
O dia foi marcado por chuva com fartura de tal forma que provocou pequenas inundações felizmente nada de grave.

Cumps


----------



## Z13 (21 Abr 2011 às 23:09)

Extremos do dia: *8,8ºC  19,5ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *7,4mm* todos nas últimas 5 horas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2011 às 23:16)

Boas,neste momento céu encoberto e sem chuva desde as 17h,actuais 11.7ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2011 às 11:21)

Manhã de chuva fraca, com vento nulo.

Apenas 3,5mm.


----------



## Z13 (22 Abr 2011 às 11:35)

*10,9ºC*





*4,1mm* já recolhidos hoje


Mínima de *9,3ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2011 às 13:03)

Continua o céu nubaldo e os chuvicos, com vento fraco.

Acumulados apenas 3,5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2011 às 14:33)

Céu nublado, muito muito escuro a W/NW, com trovões bem fortes...

Acumulados 4,0mm, mas no momento não chove.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2011 às 14:50)

Chuva moderada a forte, com pingas de diâmetro considerável, e vento fraco de SW.

Ainda estão 53mm por preencher na média deste mês. Acumulados 8,0mm. Muita água pela estrada, algumas poças em menos de 3 minutos

Edit 14:55h - Aguaceiros fortíssimo, com bastante granizo, o vento continua fraco.

Edit 14:55h - Acalmou bastante, chuva moderada a forte. Trovão forte

Edit 14:56h - Volta a intensificar, com chuva forte, mas sem granizo, vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Edit 14:59h - Chuva moderada, muita água, o quintal está literalmente submerso em 1 a 1,5 cm de água, a ser absorvida lentamente.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2011 às 15:18)

Pouco mais de 5 minutos foram suficientes para 15,7mm, os terrenos submersos em 3 cm de água, e o jardim coberto de granizo.

Continua a chuva moderada, com 18,5mm. Ainda faltam cerca de 35mm para a média.

Edit 15:30h - Chuva moderada, vento fraco e céu escuro. Sem trovoada, 20,7mm acumulados até agora. Faltam 33,0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2011 às 16:21)

Chuva moderada a forte e contínua, com vento muito fraco.

Acumulados 30,5mm. Faltam 25,2mm para a média.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2011 às 18:26)

Boas tardes.

A noite e manhã foi de aguaceiros fracos e agora pela tarde...até ao momento 3.8mm...o céu continua muito nublado e mais escuro para algumas zonas em volta da cidade,actuais 12.9ºC e vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.9ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2011 às 18:49)

Tarde bastante generosa em precipitação. Regressa agora em forma fraca, depois de uma pausa relativamente longa, cerca de 1,5h.

Acumulados 43,5mm. Faltam 10,2mm para a média.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Abr 2011 às 18:58)

boas

por aqui o dia tem sido de muitas nuvens e por agora só com dois aguaceiros moderados... 
extremos de hoje: 10.8ºC de minima e 20.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, vento fraco e com 13.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2011 às 20:06)

Céu nublado, com vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2011 às 20:11)

Muitas nuvens e vento fraco,mas a sul continua muito escuro,actual 11.6ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2011 às 21:37)

Boas,a noite está a ficar fresca,actual 10.3ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Abr 2011 às 22:21)

por aqui esta tudo calmo: ceu nublado, sem vento e com a noite ja mais fresca, sigo com 11.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2011 às 22:52)

Muitas estrelas e vento fraco de W,actual 9.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (22 Abr 2011 às 23:19)

Resumo do dia:

Alguns aguaceiros dispersos ao longo do dia, o mais forte após as 13h00

Precipitação recolhida: *9,4mm*

Extremos de temperatura: *9,3ºC  15,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2011 às 09:41)

Bom dia. Por Bragança, manhã luminosa, com muito sol, poucas nuvens, a contrastar com ontem.

  Vento fraco e temperatura agradável.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2011 às 10:16)

O dia acordou com poucas nuvens, neste momento altocumulus e cumulus, alguns com um grande crescimento vertical e de aspecto mesmo à algodão, vão povoando os céus, mas sem precipitação à vistas.

Ontem foi uma dia muito generoso em precipitação, tendo acumulado 43,2mm, em pouco mais de 4 horas.

Faltam 10,2mm para a média...


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2011 às 11:11)

Continua o céu nublado, há cada vez menos azul no céu, sendo que o sol já foi derrotado pela nebolusidade. O vento é fraco de NE.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Abr 2011 às 13:19)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de sol com algumas nuvens, o vento tambem esta fraco... sigo com 19.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2011 às 14:10)

Céu nublado, com alguns aguaceiros esporádicos, já com 1,0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Abr 2011 às 17:17)

Boas!

Por aqui ja choveu, abriu e chove novamente, aparentemente sem trovoada...







Acabada de tirar...

*Edit: 1º trovão*

*RADAR:*






Parece que está mesmo a crescer por cima de mim!


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2011 às 19:02)

Céu com muitas abertas, com vento fraco a moderado de N.

Actuais 18,1ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2011 às 20:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parece que está mesmo a crescer por cima de mim!



A célula que por aí se formou, cresceu de uma forma impressionante.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Abr 2011 às 20:21)

tarde de muitas nuvens com temperatura amena... 

extremos: 10.7ºC de minima e 23.9ºC de maxima

actuais: 

apareceu por aqui uma linha de instabilidade muito intressante, vamos la ver o que vai dar... sigo com vento fraco e com 17.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2011 às 21:03)

Noite calma, com vento fraco de N, e muitas nuvens no céu.

Actuais 16,1ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2011 às 21:29)

Boas noites.

Pela manhã alguns aguaceiros fracos e de tarde igual ...muitas nuvens durante o dia e vento fraco,actuais 13.4ºC e 84%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.6ºC / 19.5ºC e 1.6mm.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2011 às 21:37)

Céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado de N/NNW.

Actuais 15,6ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2011 às 23:05)

Boas,céu limpo com vento fraco de NW,actual 12.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Abr 2011 às 23:54)

tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento ceu nublado e 14.3ºC... 

abocado aquela instabilidade provocou aguaceiros na zona sul do concelho, e foi nessa direção que ela foi...


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2011 às 10:01)

Bom dia. Em Bragança caíram umas gotas ontem à noite, coisa pouca. Mais a norte, pela Sanabria, deve ter sido uma festa.

  Por agora, 14,2º, céu com algumas inofensivas nuvens e vento fraco.

  Uma Santa Páscoa para todos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2011 às 11:34)

Bons dias .

Pela manhã céu limpo...neste momento muitas nuvens com o sol em maioria e o ambiente aquecer apesar de o vento estar moderado NE,actual 19.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2011 às 12:24)

Boa Páscoa a todos.

Por Viseu, céu muito nublado, sem perspectivas de precipitação, com vento moderado de E.

Actuais 18,3ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2011 às 14:11)

tarde bastante agradável, amena, com vento moderado, e até bastante sol, apesar das muitas nuvens.

Actuais 19,9ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Norther (24 Abr 2011 às 19:28)

Dia com sol e algumas nuvens, temperatura nos 17ºC
Ontem demanha ainda nevou um pouco na Serra da Estrela - Torre


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2011 às 20:07)

Boas tardes.

Tarde boa para tirar fotografias há quantidade de nuvens de formação que pairaram pelo céu na zona interior...uma delas ainda deixou um aguaceiro daqueles de repente a meio da tarde pela zona sul da cidade...neste momento muitas nuvens negras ainda pela zona,actuais 19.1ºC e vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.7ºC / 23.0ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2011 às 21:35)

Tarde agradável, com uma aguaceiro moderado e repentino, que ainda chegou a render 0,5mm.

Actuais 15,7ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2011 às 21:43)

Boas,céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco de N,actual 16.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2011 às 22:51)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N,actuais 16.0ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2011 às 22:57)

Céu limpo, com vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 15,0ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2011 às 09:31)

Manhã ventosa, amena e solarenga, com mínima de 12,4ºC.

Actuais 15,5ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Abr 2011 às 15:33)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de vento moderado e ceu limpo, tornado-se nublado... 

actuais: ceu nublado, vento moderado e sigo com 22.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2011 às 17:49)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia de céu limpo pela manhã e depressa com aumento da temperatura dei lugar a muitas nuvens ...neste momento em volta algumas aglomerações de nuvens a formaram-se,mas tudo ao longe,actuais 22.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2011 às 19:21)

Tarde agradável de céu pouco nublado, com períodos de maior nebulosidade, vento moderado de E.

Actuais 20,7ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2011 às 20:33)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 19.8ºC e 53%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.6ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2011 às 21:19)

Céu maioritariamente nublado e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 18,9ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2011 às 21:51)

Vento fraco de N com 18.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (25 Abr 2011 às 22:10)

Por Bragança, dia de céu nublado, com algumas abertas.

Extremos de temperatura: *6,3ºC  21,7ºC*

Actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2011 às 22:40)

Actuais 17.6ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## Dan (26 Abr 2011 às 09:11)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 13,3ºC.

Mínima de 7,9ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2011 às 14:08)

Boa tarde,

O dia por aqui começou com o céu praticamente limpo e bastante fresco... Neste momento o céu já está muito nublado por nuvens de evolução e até já pingou...

*Temperatura actual: 19.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2011 às 14:19)

Boas tardes .

Mais um dia de céu limpo pela manhã para ficar com muitas nuvens para a tarde ...muitas nuvens e vento moderado,actual 22.8ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## Serrano (26 Abr 2011 às 15:38)

18 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com aumento da nebulosidade e do vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Abr 2011 às 18:41)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado, mas sempre com uma constante ventania moderada, agora ate parece estar a acalmar... 
as temperaturas subiram um pouco... 

extremos: 14.6ºC de minima e 23.3ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento moderado e com 22.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Abr 2011 às 19:06)

Dia agradável de céu limpo ou pouco nublado, com vento moderado ao longo de todo o dia.

Actuais 20,7ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2011 às 21:34)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens para passar a limpo ao final do dia,vento fraco de N,actuais 18.7ºC e 54%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.2ºC / 24.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Abr 2011 às 21:37)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, com ceu limpo e o vento ja mais calmo, estado agora quase nulo... sigo com uns agradaveis 19.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Abr 2011 às 21:40)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 18,3ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Abr 2011 às 22:33)

Céu limpo e estrelado, com vento fraco de NE/E.

Actuais 17,8ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2011 às 22:48)

Actuais 17.4ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## panda (26 Abr 2011 às 23:23)

boas
finalmente já esta a estação a funcionar
actual 18.7ºc e 24% hr com 1014 hpa
hoje o dia foi de céu com algumas nuvens e vento moderado a forte,como tem acontecido nos últimos dias.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Abr 2011 às 07:26)

bom dia

por qui o dia chega com ceu limpo e vento moderado, sigo com 15.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2011 às 12:35)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e com algumas nuvens aparecer no horizonte ,vento moderado de Este,actuais 21.7ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Abr 2011 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,

Finalmente e depois de tantos dias, uma jornada de céu completamente limpo e vento fraco.

A temperatura está nos *21ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2011 às 14:17)

Boas,mais nuvens e algum vento,actual 23.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (27 Abr 2011 às 14:36)

21.5ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Abr 2011 às 18:15)

Céu parcialmente nublado por _cumulus_, e vento fraco de E.

Actuais 21,0ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Abr 2011 às 18:59)

boas

dia de sol e calor, com algumas nuvens durante a tarde... o vento enfraqueceu durante a manha, tornado-se muito fraco... 

extremos: 14.6ºC de minima e 26.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado vento muito fraco e com 25.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2011 às 19:41)

Boas tardes.

Muitas nuvens pela tarde para dar lugar a esta hora já com um céu limpo,actuais 23.3ºC e vento fraco de Este.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.3ºC / 25.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Abr 2011 às 21:26)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE.

Actuais 19,4ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Abr 2011 às 21:44)

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com uns agradaveis 20.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2011 às 22:11)

Boas,vento nulo e 16.8ºC mas o sensor em altura marca 19.2ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2011 às 07:19)

bom dia

o dia começa com sol, nao há vento e sigo com 14.3ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Abr 2011 às 13:53)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui já se ouve a trovoada. 

Temperatura: 22.7ºC e 46% de Humidade.


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Abr 2011 às 18:33)

Ouviu-se agora o ribombar de um trovão.... bastante fraco no entanto. Céu a começar a ficar bastante nublado.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2011 às 18:48)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo tornado-se nublado durante a tarde... 
esteve bastante quente por aqui... 

extremos: 13.4ºC de minima e 27.8ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito escuro na serra da estrela e tambem pos lados de penacova, parece ser potente pois consigo ouvir os trovoes... sigo com 23.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (28 Abr 2011 às 18:58)

Céu nublado por nuvens bem desenvolvidas, vento fraco, depois de um aguaceiro forte de curta duração, que rendeu 7,7mm. Houve-se trovoada abundante a E.

Actuais 16,8ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2011 às 19:24)

aproxima-se a trovoada, esta a ficar mais escuro, ela descaga raios cor de rosa ... esta sobre Nelas e Carregal... aqui estão 23.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (28 Abr 2011 às 19:26)

Trovoada a SE, bem forte, com vento fraco.

Actuais 16,9ºC e 83%HR, com 1007hPa em subida...


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2011 às 19:41)

Ela vai em direção a Tondela, esta a passar a rés-vés, mas com os trovoes bem fortes
a temperatura desce para os 22.4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2011 às 20:11)

Boa tarde...

Por aqui dia foi bastante quente e o céu limpo da manhã deu lugar a algumas nuvens de evolução sem mais consequências... Agora mesmo há nuvens bem desenvolvidas a norte da minha posição. Espero que amanhã a animação chegue cá cima.

Neste momento os dados da *LaCrosse*:

*Temperatura: 17.4ºC
Humidade: 56%
Pressão: 1004Hpa
Precipitação: 0mm
Vento: NE 7.2 km/h
Wind Chill: 16.6ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (28 Abr 2011 às 20:15)

Trovoada abundante e intensa, com vento fraco, e sem chuva...

Actuais 16,6ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2011 às 20:57)

por aqui ja passou... agora tudo calmo, com o ceu nublado e sem vento... sigo com 20.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (28 Abr 2011 às 21:15)

Tudo mais calmo, sem trovoada, e com alguma chuva fraca...

Actuais 15,7ºC e 87%HR, com 9,0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Abr 2011 às 22:17)

Céu nublado e sem chuva, mas com alguma trovoada abafada...

Actuais 15,8ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2011 às 22:31)

Boas noites.

Hoje dia de muitas nuvens com muitas ameaças de tarde mas não derivou em nada ,actual 17.8ºC e 61%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.6ºC / 25.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2011 às 22:33)

tirei umas fotos da celula que passou aqui pertinho... 

Actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e com 18.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Abr 2011 às 07:21)

bom dia 

o dia chega com ceu nublado e ja com uma celula em desenvolvimento a sul daqui... vamos la ver o que o dia nos reserva... nao ha vento e sigo com 15.2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2011 às 11:36)

Bom dia...

A *mínima* por aqui não foi além dos *10.8ºC (6:59)*, muito longe da geada tão temida por aqui.

Há já nuvens de evolução a crescer em todas as direcções...

*Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 19.3ºC
Humidade: 47%
Pressão: 1000hpa
Vento: Fraco SE 4.6 km/h (1bft)
Precipitação: 0mm* (ontem à noite caiu um pequeno aguaceiro mas não registou nada).


----------



## Serrano (29 Abr 2011 às 13:59)

Trovoada na Covilhã, com 13ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2011 às 15:37)

Já tenho trovoada a Norte e Leste!






*Pressão em notável queda*, fixando nestes momentos nos* 997hpa*.

*Temperatura: 22.2ºC
Humidade: 39%*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2011 às 16:05)

Vem forte e de norte, pensava que teria de aguardar pelas células de sul...
Já anda tudo a recolher a roupa e por os carros na garagem...

*Leste:*






*Norte:*






*Noroeste:*






*Oeste:*






Ainda não chove, mas a temperatura já está em queda livre graças à ausência do sol... A humidade segue em sentido inverso...

*Temp: 18.8ºC
HR: 53%
Pressão: 997hpa
Vento: NE 33.1km/h (4bft)
Wind Chill: 13.5ºC*


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (29 Abr 2011 às 16:23)

Boa tarde, por aqui mais do mesmo… uma bela de uma trovoada que promete 
Coisa grossa. Se for igual a que ontem caio já chega !


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Abr 2011 às 16:23)

Aqui ouviu-se um trovão por volta das 16h.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2011 às 16:48)

Tá tudo a dissipar-se!


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Abr 2011 às 18:08)

Boas Tardes!

Fica aqui uma foto tirada entre as 14:30 e as 15h.





Depois disso muita chuva e alguma trovoada.

Por agora tudo calmo, apesar de ser possível ver o céu bastante escuro no horizonte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2011 às 18:23)

Agora vem! De SUL como esperava...

Temp: 14.8ºC 
Wind Chill: 9.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Abr 2011 às 18:38)

boas

por aqui houve uma forte trovoada entre as 15h e as 17h, muito activa... os trovoes eram fortissimos mas choveu pouco em santa comba... esta celula passou em cheio sobre mortagua, ha relatos de colegas que em mortagua foi o caos muita muita chuva... 

extremos: 15.2ºC de minima e 26.4ºC de maxima 

actuais: o ceu esta encoberto mas esta a crer abrir, nao ha vento e sigo com 18.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2011 às 18:46)

Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, a tarde até começou bem, com uma célula a desenvolver-se rapidamente, mas depois o vento rodou para sul e a célula esfumou-se.
Rendeu apenas dois trovões e granizo miúdo. Nada de significativo.

Algumas imagens do inicio da tarde:

















Neste momento céu encoberto por muitos cirrus, alguns cumulus e pouco mais.






Vento fraco de oeste e 14ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Abr 2011 às 18:59)

o sol ja vai espreitando muito timido so tenho restos das celula que passou, a temperatura segue em subida, ja vai nos 19.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (29 Abr 2011 às 19:43)

Dia pobre em precipitação, mas muito rico em trovoada, principalmente entre as 12h e as 14h...

Actuais 16,5ºc e 67%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2011 às 20:33)

Aqui prometeu muito, mas chuva quase nada!

A temperatura está em queda acentuada, talvez tenha nova mínima do dia, o céu está encoberto, chuviscos ocasionais, nevoeiro acima dos 800/900m, a pressão já se está a recuperar.

A temperatura máxima foi de *22.8ºC* às 15:05.

*Temperatura: 11.1ºC
Humidade: 83%
Pressão: 1000hpa
Vento: Fraco S 3.2km/h*


----------



## Mjhb (29 Abr 2011 às 21:18)

Céu nublado, vento fraco e tudo calmo.

Actuais 15,5ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## panda (29 Abr 2011 às 21:25)

boas 
por aqui hoje já  21.2mm
temperatura actual 12.6ºc e 65% HR


----------



## Mjhb (29 Abr 2011 às 22:20)

Continua o céu nublado, sem chuva, vento ou trovoada. Hoje precipitaram apenas 0,5mm.

Actuais 15,0°C e 73%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2011 às 23:19)

Por aqui o céu já está limpo, com boa visibilidade... Vejo as luzes a piscar dos parques eólicos do Alvão ao longe...

A mínima da noite passada já foi batida e talvez fique abaixo dos 10ºC, pois a temperatura segue a cair e ja estou com *10.1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2011 às 23:21)

Boas noites.

Hoje foi um dia cheio de emoções por estes lados ...hoje foi o último dia de trabalho na empresa onde prestei serviço durante quase 33 anos...a empresa e eu entramos num acordo que achei que servia e saí...agora,livre .

Muita chuva e em grande quantidade que por volta das 17h que caiu na cidade com muitos trovões a acompalhar ...neste momento continua a cair mas fraca,actuais 12.8ºC e vento fraco,precipitação 17.6mm.

A máxima de hoje foi de 21.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Abr 2011 às 23:46)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, ceu nublado nao chove e a temperatura lentamente vai descendo, sigo com 14.4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos do dia 29/04:

*Temperatura mínima: 9.2ºC (23:59)
Temperatura máxima: 22.8ºC (15:05)*


----------



## Mjhb (30 Abr 2011 às 10:13)

Manhã calma, sem vento, chuva ou trovoada. A pressão sobe aos 1000hPa, depois de uma estadia bem longa nos 999hPa.

Actuais 15,7ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Abr 2011 às 11:51)

Manhã aborrecida, sem chuva, vento, trovoada, nevoeiro, nada... Só nuvens.

Actuais 17,8ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2011 às 13:57)

Em Várzea e até ao momento também nada de especial.
Há pouco o céu até prometia algo, mas não caíram mais do que chuviscos.

Sigo com 12,2ºC, vento fraco de SSE e céu encoberto.
Algum nevoeiro acima dos 1100m.

Há 15 minutos.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2011 às 14:34)

Células activas de trovoadas no sul do distrito de Bragança (Mogadouro), evoluindo para noroeste:





ImapWeather


----------



## Mjhb (30 Abr 2011 às 16:20)

Céu nublado, um ou outro aguaceiro moderado a forte, mas fraco, ainda  sem trovoada e com vento fraco a moderado de SE.

Actuais 18,7ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## Z13 (30 Abr 2011 às 16:32)

Boa tarde,

grande célula que se formou a sul da cidade, que descarga neste momento um belo aguaceiro e juntamente temos uns belos relâmpagos!!

A temperatura caiu 3ºC em poucos minutos, estando agora nos *14,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2011 às 17:06)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui está a cair a primeira chuvada da tarde ...vento moderado e com 14.8ºC e 5.4mm.


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2011 às 18:04)

Em Várzea da Serra cai agora um aguaceiro moderado.
10,1ºC e vento fraco de SO.
91% de humidade relativa.
Zero trovoadas. 

Algumas fotografias de alguma instabilidade que passou aqui nas redondezas durante a tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2011 às 18:07)

Ela anda por aqui a  com aguaceiros fortes,actual 13.7ºC e 5.8mm.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Abr 2011 às 18:17)

Tarde monótona, sem grande chuva, vento nem trovoadas.

Actual 18,5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2011 às 19:27)

Boa tarde!

Dia cinzento e chuvoso... Trovoada: Zero

*Temperatura mínima: 8.3ºC
Temperatura máxima: 16.2ºC

Dados actuais:

Chuva moderada
Vento fraco: 6.8km/h NE
Temperatura: 12.6ºC
Humidade: 83%
Pressão: 998hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2011 às 19:36)

Vai pingando mas a sul vêm de lá muito escuro,aguardamos ,actual 13.6ºC e 6.4mm.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Abr 2011 às 19:49)

Dia sonolento, só muitas nuvens, e um aguaceiro moderado, rendendo apenas 1,7mm. O vento foi sempre fraco a moderado e *0* trovoadas.

Actuais 17,1ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## Fil (30 Abr 2011 às 20:44)

Boas, chove moderadamente por aqui e já vai em 12,5 mm no meu pluviómetro. A temperatura actual é de 10,6ºC.

Mínima de 10,1ºC e máxima de 16,2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2011 às 22:06)

O aguaceiro da tarde rendeu 4mm.
Agora, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de oeste e 9,5ºC.
Humidade nos 94%.

Fotos da corrida de ~10km que fiz pela serra ao final da tarde, após o aguaceiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2011 às 22:27)

Boas,não chove e nuvens baixas com vento muito fraco,actual 13.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.4ºC / 17.6ºC e 7.2mm.


----------



## panda (30 Abr 2011 às 22:33)

precipitação: ontem 21.2 mm
                     hoje 13.7 mm
temperatura actual 15.9ºc e 69HR


----------



## panda (30 Abr 2011 às 22:44)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> Hoje foi um dia cheio de emoções por estes lados ...hoje foi o último dia de trabalho na empresa onde prestei serviço durante quase 33 anos...a empresa e eu entramos num acordo que achei que servia e saí...agora,livre .
> 
> ...



33 anos


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2011 às 22:55)

Dia de aguaceiros, por vezes intensos. Mas os sol aparecia por vezes.











Algum sol e calor por Mirandela.





Mas a viagem de volta foi feita com muita chuva, principalmente aqui a já perto de Bragança.
________________________________________________________________

Por agora chuva e 11,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

10,0ºC / 17,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2011 às 22:59)

A  voltou em força,depois de ter estado tudo sereno já algum tempo ,actual 12.8ºC e 9.4mm.


----------



## Z13 (30 Abr 2011 às 23:10)

Depois de muita água ao final do dia, parece que chegaram as tréguas... 

já recolhi *18,8mm*

Temperatura actual: *10,7ºC*

Extremos do dia:* 9,8ºC  17,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2011 às 23:18)

panda disse:


> 33 anos



Nos tempos da outra senhora aos 13 anos os meus pais obrigaram-me a trabalhar nas obras porque não queria estudar ,foi quase um ano,depois voltei novamente aos estudos e aos 18 entrei para empresa onde trabalhei até ontem,os restos dos estudos foram tirados no ensino nocturno nos anos 80,percebido .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2011 às 23:25)

Por aqui continua em força a  13.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2011 às 23:46)

Por aqui ainda continua a contar 13.8mm e 12.7ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Mai 2011 às 00:44)

um dado  que acabei de constatar sobre as temperaturas aqui na minha zona
COVILHA 783 M: 10.5ºc e 98%HR
COVILHA AERODROMO 444 M: 15.8ºc e 71%HR
EU AQUI TORTOSENDO 540 M: 15.9ºc e 66%HR


----------

